# Aufnahmeproblem: Wie PVR-Dateien bzw. Formatierungen am PC lesen?



## Speedi (18. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir letztens den digitalen SAT-Receiver "DIGIT HD8-S" von TechniSat zugelegt, für meinen Fernseher.
Damit kann ich nach dem Software-Update auch auf eine externe Fetplatte aufnehmen. Alles schön ung gut bis jetzt.
Also hab ich ne externe 250 GB Platte angeschlossen, die wurde auch erkannt. (War standardmäßig in FAT32 vorformatiert)

Der Receiver sagte allerdings:
"Das Dateisystem der Festplatte wird nicht für die Aufnahme unterstützt. Die Festplatte muss im PVR-Dateisystem formatiert werden."
Das habe ich dann mittels des Receivers auch gemacht.
Dann nen Film aufgenommen und geschnitten, alles kein Problem mit dem Receiver.

Und dann dachte ich mir:
Jetzt schließt du die Platte mal an deinen Rechner und brennst den Film auf ne DVD.
Leider erkennt Vista das PVR-Dateisystem nicht an und meint, die Platte müsse formatiert werden...


Und da kommt jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:

*Gibt es ein Programm oder ein Tool, welches mir erlaubt, Dateien von einer Festplatte, die mit dem PVR-Dateisystem formatiert ist, zu lesen und bestenfalls noch auf DVD zu brennen?

*Ich bin über jeden Ratschlag dankbar!
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

das is eben das problem, die hersteller "verschlüsseln" das quasi durch ein eigenes dateisystem. mir is da leider nix bekannt, mit dem du das umgehen kannst.


----------



## Speedi (18. März 2009)

Ja, das ist leider sehr schade...
Ich dachte erst, dass es eine kostenpflichtige Software von TechniSat geben könnte, mit der man dann die Filme brennen kann, aber das scheint es auch nicht zu geben.

Es ist halt nur blöd, dass man die aufgenommenen Filme nicht dauerhaft sichern kann, sondern nur auf der Festplatte sichern kann.
Und wenn diese mal ausfällt, hat mans gehabt... 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## james07 (18. März 2009)

versuche es mal mit Linux


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2009)

Nur gehört, mangels Gerät nicht getestet:
Das Dateiformat schimpft sich TVR.
Eine neue Platte lässt sich partitionieren, eine Partition wird dann in TVR formatiert, die andere als FAT32. Die Aufnahmen soll man dann über das Menü FESTPLATTE VERWALTEN auf die FAT32-Partition kopieren können. Dann steht dem Zugriff per PC nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2009)

Das geht wohl nur mit extra-Software:
DigiExtractor: Home


----------



## Speedi (19. März 2009)

@ james07:
Ein paar Argumente für so einen "Aufwand" (ich nutze kein Linux) wären schon schön, da ich das nicht umsonst machen wollen würde!

@ OctoCore:
Hm...
Das werde ich mal probieren, aber soweit ich weiß kann ich mit Windows keine Festplatte in ein TVR-Dateisystem formatieren! Eine Quelle wäre auch ganz nett...

@ Olstyle:
Damit geht's leider nicht, da sich das Programm auf Festplattenrecorder mit inegrierter Fesplatte bezieht, und nicht auf einen Receiver mit der Möglichkeit über eine externe Platte aufzunehmen.


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Hm...
> Das werde ich mal probieren, aber soweit ich weiß kann ich mit Windows keine Festplatte in ein TVR-Dateisystem formatieren! Eine Quelle wäre auch ganz nett...


Die Formatierung macht man mit dem HD8. Die Quelle habe ich grade nicht zur Hand, kanns aber rausfinden.  Ich werde sie dir dann umgehend mitteilen.
Update: TVR steht auch nur für das Technisat-PVR-Dateisystem, ist also genau das, was du schon kennst.


----------



## Speedi (20. März 2009)

OK, aber "leider" war die Platte ja schon vorformatiert.
Wie kann ich denn die jetzt wieder auf "Null" setzen?
Bzw. wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie ich mit dem HD8-S die Platte formatieren kann!?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Speedi (22. März 2009)

Soo, ich hab ne Lösung.

Die Festplatte zu partitionieren, beide Partitionen in FAT32 formatieren und dann nur EINE davon in das PVR-D ateisystem zu bringen würde normalerweise funktionieren, aber das ist mir zu umständlich, da man immer die Festplatte vom Receiver wegnehmen, und an den PC anschließen muss.

Also habe ich etwas anderes gemacht:
Einen 16 GB USB-Stick gekauft, welchen ich dann in FAT32 formatiert habe.
Diesen habe ich dann vorne an den HD8-S angeschlossen und auf den den zu brennenden Film kopiert.
Das ganze dann an den PC gesteckt und mit dem Programm "MediaPort" von TechniSat zu einer MPG-Datei gemacht.
Diese dann mit dem Windows Movie-Maker geöffnet und anschließend geschnitten.
Und schließlich noch auf DVD gebrannt.

Und so hat man eine schöne TV-Aufnahme, ohne jegliche Analog-Digital- oder Digital-Analog -Wandlung!  


Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die hier geholfen haben!  

Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

